# Melanotan II results...



## bigacb

This is from using melanotan for just over a month. I went to ibiza for a week and thats where the 2nd was took.


----------



## Geo

How many Vials did you use dude??

Iv got 2 arriving tomorrow.

Geo


----------



## Guest

Yeah the stuff works very well, my gf went very dark on 2.5 amps of it.


----------



## Nytol

That is nice mate, I think it is a very good drug for people who do not tan well.


----------



## TaintedSoul

bigacb, do you generally battle to tan? Only asking cause I went much darker after a week in Cyprus without using anything like Melanotan II?

Also can anyone direct.... I have 2 x 10mg vials. How much does one take at a time?


----------



## Nytol

I would start with 0.5mg for a few days, as the sickness can be bad for some, then go 1mg per day.


----------



## colinidj

is it true this stuff acts a bit like viagra as well as givin you a tan ?


----------



## Nytol

colinidj said:


> is it true this stuff acts a bit like viagra as well as givin you a tan ?


It can do, yes.


----------



## noel

still use the reebok tainted soul???

the MT2 on someone who tans... well id say use 0.5 a day (at night before bed feel a little sicky for first cpl of days after that its cool wouldnt eat much before though for that reason) for a week then 0.5 twice a week after that....

people asking me where I have been on holiday - I tan ok usually ... had a cpl of days outside when the sun was out and thats about it....

woodwise....yeah can give you a bit of a midnight boner!! but not sure as use it at night to avoid any sick feeling but apparently is also used for that very reason


----------



## miles2345

My mrs has white legs that burn and go white again, after 5 lots of 1/2mg and 2 12 minute sunshowers she's gone ethnic!! I did 1mg ED for 5 days had 3 sun showers and I am black, doing 1mg EOD for the next week and probably 1mg monday-friday befor the welsh


----------



## TaintedSoul

Nytol said:


> I would start with 0.5mg for a few days, as the sickness can be bad for some, then go 1mg per day.


Cheers mate.

Noel, yes I train there whenever working in london. Probably 2 to 3 times a week. Why? do you train there?


----------



## Ollie B

Someone mention Viagra?


----------



## noel

Yes mate, train there, live close by ....


----------



## bigacb

Geo said:


> How many Vials did you use dude??
> 
> Iv got 2 arriving tomorrow.
> 
> Geo


 I used 3 for that tan but started too early i think 2 would have been enough. Started to notice big changes when i went on the sunbed twice a week.



TaintedSoul said:


> bigacb, do you generally battle to tan? Only asking cause I went much darker after a week in Cyprus without using anything like Melanotan II?
> 
> *I dont tan, i go a lovely shade of red, burn then go white again. This time on holiday by day 4 i had oil on, it was crazy. Such a good product for those that burn in the sun, i didnt burn once just kept on going browner.*
> 
> Also can anyone direct.... I have 2 x 10mg vials. How much does one take at a time?


I started off with 0.5mg ed then upped it to 0.7mg then 1mg. Now im just doing 1.2mg ew.



colinidj said:


> is it true this stuff acts a bit like viagra as well as givin you a tan ?


The stuff does work well at this aswell, it is the craziest stuff! All the hair on my body has turned black.


----------



## Glam

Can someone tell me how bad the effect on freckles is?

I am naturally pale and have freckles on my face which only come up in the sun, I heard they fade when skin becomes darker with melanotan but how long until they are not so noticable because I hate them!


----------



## irishdude

Excuse the ignorance, but how long are the effects meant to last?


----------



## 956Vette

irishdude said:


> Excuse the ignorance, but how long are the effects meant to last?


The effects being your tan? Your tan can last 3 months to a year or more. All depends on how much you take and how much UV exposure


----------



## weeman

Its taken me about a year to properly go back to my normal pasty whiteness,hence why i have restarted again


----------



## sizar

i need some of this stuff .. what dose shall i run and how long for and how often ? to get a decent tan .. thanks .. if someone pm me with info please ..

thanks


----------



## TaintedSoul

I need to get more. I tan really easily so 1/3 into a bottle and people are asking where I've been on holiday.


----------



## ohmygoodness

I don't tan at all I just turn red and burn. I'd like to get some guidelines on the sun shines? I'll be tanning indoors but how long and how often?

Cheers


----------



## Khaos1436114653

weeman said:


> Its taken me about a year to properly go back to my normal pasty whiteness,hence why i have restarted again


i used to be the same complexion as Weeman

just kidding, but i hate tanning for a show, i get SUNBURNT FFS:confused1:


----------



## ohmygoodness

I don't tan at all I just turn red and burn. I'd like to get some guidelines on the sun showers? I'll be starting with low dose and then stepping it up - starting off with 0.25mg ed then 0.5mg then up it to 0.7mg. Maintenance dose will be based on my results. I'll be tanning indoors but how long and how often? 10 mins 2xs per week?

Cheers


----------



## 956Vette

ohmygoodness said:


> I don't tan at all I just turn red and burn. I'd like to get some guidelines on the sun showers? I'll be starting with low dose and then stepping it up - starting off with 0.25mg ed then 0.5mg then up it to 0.7mg. Maintenance dose will be based on my results. I'll be tanning indoors but how long and how often? 10 mins 2xs per week?
> 
> Cheers


Sounds like a plan :beer:

http://peptide-guide.com/Melanotan_2__MT-II_.html


----------



## ohmygoodness

Bro Ty


----------



## Jay-T

when i used mt2 i went darker than some of my black mates but i have slightly dark skin all year round, first time i done it i was ill as **** like a really bad hangover for 2 days, but apart from that all was well, had long hard boners for ages aswell lol


----------



## tgna

Glam said:


> Can someone tell me how bad the effect on freckles is?
> 
> I am naturally pale and have freckles on my face which only come up in the sun, I heard they fade when skin becomes darker with melanotan but how long until they are not so noticable because I hate them!


I have freckles too and used mt2 for around 3-4 weeks. It makes your freckles darker not paler.. Mine all went dark brown rather then their usual medium brown. I think wat u have misunderstood is that generally the more tanned u get the more ur skin colour catches up to your freckles colour, your freckles dont fade.


----------



## tgna

I used mt2 for only 3-4 weeks.. 0.2ml every night. I got dark quite fast - I was sunbaking around 3-4 times a week.. I got through around 2/3 of a vile and that was enough for me, my face was super tanned. My two male house mates were using it at the same time but had been on it longer, they had great results.. they both had redish/dark blonde hair which turned darker and browner they also said it made them more horney. I didnt experience either of those side affects (im female). The only side effect i experiences were a few odd marks on my stomach (looking like funy shapped light brown freckles) but they dissapeared after a few weeks. I will definately be using it again in the coming weeks.


----------



## bigacb

A 3 year old thread brought back to life...


----------



## DanielleW

I use melanotan2 an have been since jan this year. I have only used 20mg so far because I ran out of melanotan but I now have 80mg just waiting for me in my freezer! I inject 1mg a day. I had about 10 mins of side affects through out the whole cycle when starting on this product which was flushing in the face. Other than that I've been fine. However I have now got a few new black freckles and moles on my back which annoy me but hay hoe let's hope my body catches up to them. I will post a pic once I have used my 80mg up and show you the magic !


----------



## bigacb

The freckles tend to darken first. If you use the sunbeds i've found the skin catches up alot quicker. If you just use MT2 without the sunbeds then freckles are alot more noticeable.


----------



## SHAROOTS

I used melanotan 2 last year and it was amazing. I have psoriasis and it really helped with them for a fact. Thing is my source can't get it no more and I got this other stuff with no sticker on it meant to be melanotan but the sides where terrible and stopped using it, it was like injecting the flu into my system. I have read it's legal to buy m2 does anyone here buy off web and who do they use?


----------



## hermie07

just started this week at a dose of 0.5mg ed gonna do this for 7 days and have a sunbed tomorrow how long should i go on the sunbed for and should i up the dose next week or keep it at 0.5 for 10 days then go once a week. going to spain in 3 weeks aswell


----------



## Uriel

just do 4 mins if its a high power bed bro.......suss it out, i did 6 mins first time and was like the scarlet pimpernel all fkn week

do your .5 ed and have a couple of beds ew til desired colour....

Be careful.i went a bit too brown recently with the nice weather lol......thank fuk i was on a course for 3 weeks to calm it down in doors


----------



## hermie07

cheers mate thats what i was worried about thats why i have started low as dont wanna get in the sun in spain and think fuc> im getting black lol


----------



## Uriel

hermie07 said:


> cheers mate thats what i was worried about thats why i have started low as dont wanna get in the sun in spain and think fuc> im getting black lol


yeah - I'm a pasty jock and i looked like fuking sammy davis junior lol


----------



## milzy

Sorry not read every post but is this drug is illegal? Are you not just injecting skin cancer into your body? If this stuff was safe I'd be interested.


----------



## BigBezza

i used to use MT-II all the time for over a year now i struggle to take one per month as it knocks me sideways everytime! tried the nasal ones but there no where near as effective! wish someone could come up with a colution to the illness


----------



## Vinney

ive been taking this for years .... start at 0.5 ED for a week working your way up to 1.5 mg. depending on what results you want.

You read various sites about dosages, they reckon take 1mg for every 100kg of weight.... but it wont do any harm going over. Ive read medical case studies where they have dosaged 10times the recommend level with no issues, althought i'd strongly advice not to do this for long periods.

In terms of sides, .

Freckles - yes the come out . i have loads of them on my body and a few moles, the have gone really dark and new one's appear, which usually fade with time.

Sickness - didnt have any, but i do know my sister felt sick all the time from it. Key is to dose low and ramp up over a 3-4 week period.

Apetite - Some appetite suppression, nothing major

Libido - this is the one i suffer from the most, am a horny **** the best of times - take me back to being 14 on the school bus getting random stiffys haha. It was interrupting my sleep at one point, waking up at 4 oclock each morning steaming.


----------



## thorne aniko

Hi can u tell me where i can order from??? Thank you, by the way nice tatoo!!


----------



## chris l

thorne aniko said:


> Hi can u tell me where i can order from??? Thank you, by the way nice tatoo!!


Google, it's the future


----------



## dusher

thorne aniko said:


> Hi can u tell me where i can order from??? Thank you, by the way nice tatoo!!


Got my last MT2 from peptidesuk.co.uk


----------



## g0hardorgohome

I just ordered some MT2 from DRS-Labs. I'm excited to see how it works.

GF was pretty ****ed when I told her what I ordered..  Well, if she can buy hair extensions and stuff like that, why wouldn't I be allowed to buy some peps?


----------



## thorne aniko

Thank you


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Dublin said:


> So does anyone have a protocol for this???
> 
> I am really white dont tan as all, I burn, peel, stay red for a while than go back white.
> 
> Im totally ignorant to peptides bar gh and IGF-1 so excuse my ignorance.
> 
> 1) Does it come pre mixed or do you mix it with bac water?
> 
> 2) Do you need to take sun beds and if so how frequent and what duration or can you tan without sun or UV exposure?
> 
> 3) How ofter do you take it until you reach your desired level of tan?
> 
> 4) Do you take a maintainance dose or just stop?
> 
> 5) And does it last long after your final dose?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1) You have to mix it with bacteriostatic water or saline solution. If you mix it with 2ml's of liquid, 1IU in slin syringe is 0.05mg of Melanotan.

2) Yeah, you need to take sun beds or "real" sun. Quick tanning sessions seem to be the way to go, for example 3-6minutes 2-3 times a week.

3) Loading phase: injections every day.. 0.5-1.0mg/day seems to be the sweet spot for most people but you should work your way up. Even 0.1mg is enough for some people.

4) Depends on whether you want to stay dark year round.

5) 2-3 months, that's what I've heard.

My MT2 arrived.. Good service from DRS-Labs. Ordered it last week and I'm from Finland! Discreet packaging.. Gonna do first injection tonight, yet to be decided how much I'll pin.. Any suggestions? My skin is quite fair. I think less is more when messing with hormones so maybe I'll do just .05mg and take .05 more everyday until I reach my sweet spot.


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Third day on MT2. First day I took 200mcg, second day 300mcg and today I'm gonna take 500mcg split into two injections, that's where I'm gonna stay.

Face flushing and extremely hard boners are the only sides so far. No nausea etc, that's why I feel confident to pin in the morning sfter breakfast too.

Yesterday I was 3 minutes in sunbed, tomorrow it'll be 6 minutes. If I feel confident, I'll take 9 minutes on Monday and 12 on Wednesday. By that time I hopefully have some tan already and can start maintaining.

BTW, GF is ****ed about me pinning MT2. She said that it's OK but obviously it's not.. So I rather pin when she's not at home.


----------



## g0hardorgohome

6th day on MT2.

200mcg on day 2, 300mcg on day 2 and 500mcg day 3 --->

Raging boners and need to dump an hour after injection are the only sides so far.

I've done 3 sunbed sessions so far - 1st was 3mins, 2nd was 6mins and today I did 9mins. Tan is visible already!

I think I'll inject 500mcg ed for two more days and take 12 minutes of solarium on Wednesday and if I'm satisfied by then, I'm gonna start maintenance phase - 1-2 injections of 500mcg every week and 3-6 mins of solarium on pinning days. Or maybe I'll continue loading phase till Sunday, not sure yet.


----------



## philg89

I would love to try this, but the freckles put me right off


----------



## Sambuca

i was like edward form twilight now everyone keeps asking me where i went on holiday


----------



## Kimball

In my experience, 1 ml per week, no loading, and build to 3-6 minutes per week and then 9-12 once a fortnight once you're happy with shade. I've been a out the same colour, heavy holiday tan, for 6 months doing that. Even didn't take the mt2 for 2 months and still retained colour.


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Some updates from my DRS-Labs MT2 cycle..

Day 1 200mcg, day 2 300mcg, days 3-7 500mcg, day 8 700mcg was my loading phase.

I took 900mcg on day 12 and will take next 900mcg either tomorrow or Thursday.

I think I'm more tan than I've been ever before. My last sunbed session was 6 minutes on Sunday and I've been getting darker since then. And that's after pinning only 4.6mgs of MT2!

I also finally hit first side-effects. I need to yawn A LOT after pinning 900mcg of MT2. Nothing negative to report beside that. Needless to say, I love this stuff! Gonna stop injecting it after next week when it's warm and sunny enough here to stay tan without sunbeds.


----------



## ilovewales

g0hardorgohome said:


> Some updates from my DRS-Labs MT2 cycle..
> 
> Day 1 200mcg, day 2 300mcg, days 3-7 500mcg, day 8 700mcg was my loading phase.
> 
> I took 900mcg on day 12 and will take next 900mcg either tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> I think I'm more tan than I've been ever before. My last sunbed session was 6 minutes on Sunday and I've been getting darker since then. And that's after pinning only 4.6mgs of MT2!
> 
> I also finally hit first side-effects. I need to yawn A LOT after pinning 900mcg of MT2. Nothing negative to report beside that. Needless to say, I love this stuff! Gonna stop injecting it after next week when it's warm and sunny enough here to stay tan without sunbeds.


My first time using MT2, got from melanotanmagic.com (got the 30mg package)

doing 0.1mg a day and tonight will be my fourth jab.

First jab i had immediate stomach pain with nausea and a hard-on like it was made out of steel! LOL

Got myself so travel sickness tabs after that and no nausea now but still getting raging erections (not complaining)

Results so far: noticed a few new freckles but they dont put me off as im sure that when my skin gets darker they wont stand out so much, hitting the sunbed tomorrow for a 6min session

By the way, i NEVER tan, just but. Have a ginger mum. I have dark hair like my dad but got my mums freckles lol.

Cant wait to be tanned


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Have just started using this stuff. Went through loading phase for a few days and had a couple of sunbeds.

My face is dark as hell, got a good tan on my arms and torso. My legs however don't look like they've seen sun in years ha!


----------



## visionp

If you get nausea take it before bed and sleep through it. Was in bits last year for at least three hours couldn't get off the sofa.


----------



## ilovewales

ClarkyBoy said:


> Have just started using this stuff. Went through loading phase for a few days and had a couple of sunbeds.
> 
> My face is dark as hell, got a good tan on my arms and torso. My legs however don't look like they've seen sun in years ha!


God i hope this dont happen to me, i want an all over tan LOL,


----------



## ClarkyBoy

visionp said:


> If you get nausea take it before bed and sleep through it. Was in bits last year for at least three hours couldn't get off the sofa.


Jesus Christ! Felt a bit sick but was easy enough to get on with for me.


----------



## ilovewales

visionp said:


> If you get nausea take it before bed and sleep through it. Was in bits last year for at least three hours couldn't get off the sofa.


Yes my wife had the same issue, we did our first jabs together four days ago bot had 0.1mg each, she was throwing up all day lol

she wont go near it now, even at a low dose with anti-sickness tabs lol

ah well, more MT2 for me then :-D


----------



## Bossbrah

Hey wales, how long did it take you to get the product? I just ordered from them yesterday and I'm eager to try it out haha.

And g0hard, did you tan well before melanotan or were you the kind that always burns? I'm pale and occasionally tan, and I'm thinking of using your dosing schedule depending on if we have similar skin types or not


----------



## IGotTekkers

I used 1mg ed for 10 days, did nothing for my skin colour, so I dumped it. However it was like injecting steel into my penis, 4am every morning I awoke as my bellend was scraping on the ceiling.


----------



## Bossbrah

Tekkers, did you expose yourself to uv rays? Apparently it's a horrible sunless tanner


----------



## Kimball

Bossbrah said:


> Tekkers, did you expose yourself to uv rays? Apparently it's a horrible sunless tanner


What does that mean?


----------



## Markymark74

Hi Dude,

Can you send me supplier details.

Cheers


----------



## Loveleelady

Dublin said:


> So does anyone have a protocol for this???
> 
> I am really white dont tan as all, I burn, peel, stay red for a while than go back white.
> 
> Im totally ignorant to peptides bar gh and IGF-1 so excuse my ignorance.
> 
> 1) Does it come pre mixed or do you mix it with bac water?
> 
> 2) Do you need to take sun beds and if so how frequent and what duration or can you tan without sun or UV exposure?
> 
> 3) How ofter do you take it until you reach your desired level of tan?
> 
> 4) Do you take a maintainance dose or just stop?
> 
> 5) And does it last long after your final dose?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Dublin did you try it? what you think?


----------



## Smoog

I tried using this stuff but after the loading phase, I started getting dark moles all over my body. The last straw was a small one just above my eyebrow so I threw in the towel. The tan was nice though


----------



## Queenie

Smoog said:


> I tried using this stuff but after the loading phase, I started getting dark moles all over my body. The last straw was a small one just above my eyebrow so I threw in the towel. The tan was nice though


This is why I don't agree with the loading phase. No need imo.


----------



## Smoog

RXQueenie said:


> This is why I don't agree with the loading phase. No need imo.


Is that the main cause of the moles? I may give the stuff another shot once it wears off.


----------



## Queenie

Smoog said:


> Is that the main cause of the moles? I may give the stuff another shot once it wears off.


Its what I found. No loading phase = less chance of moles appearing. Youll still build up a tan but it'll take a few more weeks. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Smoog

RXQueenie said:


> Its what I found. No loading phase = less chance of moles appearing. Youll still build up a tan but it'll take a few more weeks. Makes sense to me.


Any idea on when it wears off?


----------



## Queenie

Smoog said:


> Any idea on when it wears off?


Mine took months but I tried to prolong it. So no idea.


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> Its what I found. No loading phase = less chance of moles appearing. Youll still build up a tan but it'll take a few more weeks. Makes sense to me.


what do u mean no loading phase? don't understand


----------



## Loveleelady

Dublin said:


> I didn't actually stay on it long enough so only got a little more tanned. Planning to do it properly in Mid july for longer so should get better results :thumb:


how come u didn't stay on it long?


----------



## Queenie

Loveleelady said:


> what do u mean no loading phase? don't understand


Loading phase is where u jab daily, then move onto maintenance (once per week)


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> Loading phase is where u jab daily, then move onto maintenance (once per week)


I see, get u. so what pattern do u follow?


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> Loading phase is where u jab daily, then move onto maintenance (once per week)


I see, get u. so what pattern do u follow?


----------



## Loveleelady

Dublin said:


> Was going on holidays so couldn't bring the MT2 with me !
> 
> I should have planned it better. I thought it happened quick from some of the posts people claim how dark they got after a week of jabs


o I see how long did u do it for and how long to make a difference?


----------



## Robbie

Just take .25mg before and after you have a sun bed, then when you are brown enough you only need to go every few weeks.


----------



## Queenie

Loveleelady said:


> I see, get u. so what pattern do u follow?


0.5mg once a week (jabbing before sunbed or before bed made no difference for me so opted for before bed). Add a few sunbeds and youll build a gradual tan with minimal moleage


----------



## marknorthumbria

RXQueenie said:


> Mine took months but I tried to prolong it. So no idea.


I don't do loading phase either and amount of moles to appear is much lower.. I moved upto EOD or E3D running upto a holiday though


----------



## Queenie

marknorthumbria said:


> I don't do loading phase either and amount of moles to appear is much lower.. I moved upto EOD or E3D running upto a holiday though


Perfect 

All this talk is making me want to get back on it lol


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> 0.5mg once a week (jabbing before sunbed or before bed made no difference for me so opted for before bed). Add a few sunbeds and youll build a gradual tan with minimal moleage


yes great info queenie didn't know that

but if you had a holiday in like 16 days time lmao what would you do?


----------



## Queenie

Loveleelady said:


> yes great info queenie didn't know that
> 
> but if you had a holiday in like 16 days time lmao what would you do?


As mark said... e3d should do it, with a sunbed same day.


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> As mark said... e3d should do it, with a sunbed same day.


whats this?


----------



## Queenie

Loveleelady said:


> whats this?


Every 3 days


----------



## Loveleelady

RXQueenie said:


> Every 3 days


thanks!


----------



## Jammy1

@marknorthumbria @RXQueenie Guys how many sunbeds do you use these days when your using MT2? Cant decide if I need this or not.


----------



## Queenie

Jammy1 said:


> @marknorthumbria @RXQueenie Guys how many sunbeds do you use these days when your using MT2? Cant decide if I need this or not.


One or two per week for me. And like 10-12 mins. Build up from 6


----------



## dave murray

Dublin said:


> id say it varies with each person, only dod it for 12 days ha ha. Id say id need to do it for 3 weeks and have sunbeds every second day.


I'd stick to sun beds. I have just booked a COURSE


----------



## Kimball

dave murray said:


> I'd stick to sun beds. I have just booked a COURSE


Why would you?


----------

